# Another TOC to identify



## JO BO (Jul 27, 2020)

Who is the maker? Thanks


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 28, 2020)

of the spokes?


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Jul 28, 2020)

She`s a beauty


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 28, 2020)

I went through my hub lit and I'm afraid I don't have any that are an exact match - 
I have ads for a dozen companies I had never heard of prior to seeing the advert showing hubs that look very familiar - 
This is the closest I found in my small stash but its not right, the bearing race area of your hub is pretty significantly wider diameter than the center of the barrel unlike this illustration-
I'll include it just for the sake of obscurity, if I had to guess I would wager the number of hub producers were in the 100's if not 1000's and it seems their names were "relegated to obscurity" by design.


----------



## JO BO (Jul 28, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> of the spokes?



Spoke pic sent...thanks


----------



## bricycle (Jul 28, 2020)

I'd say a spider made the cob-webs.


----------



## JO BO (Jul 28, 2020)

yeah but what kind of spider?


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jul 30, 2020)

JO BO said:


> yeah but what kind of spider?



Brown


----------



## JO BO (Jul 30, 2020)

What shade of brown?  Adult? Juvenile?      Male /female?

Marital status? Married/single/divorced/widowed?    

Political affiliation?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 13, 2020)

Small spider


----------



## JO BO (Aug 13, 2020)

How small though.......Samoan Moss spider small or?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 13, 2020)

bricycle said:


> I'd say a spider made the cob-webs.



We had the same thot!


----------

